

Ask HN: Where do you keep single use code? - malmckay

I often run data cleanup scripts on production data. I write the script, test it, run it and then throw it away.<p>Where could I keep it? I&#x27;ve tried gists or shared Dropbox folders, but does anyone have a better idea?
======
smithaj
Is it for personal or work?

If personal, just create a Git repo of all your scripts, push it to bitbucket
private repo

If for work, consider standing up a Git repo server if you don't already have
one on-prem, and storing them in a repository there.

